# cheap mountain bike shorts



## flashme18 (Jul 13, 2010)

where can I find a good deal on mtn bike shorts. So far it looks like ebay is my only chance at paying a decent price. I'm not trying to spend 80-120 bucks on a pair of shorts. 25-50 bucks is my price range. Cargo style with some zips and padding. Whats with the crazy high prices. Are they all secretly produced by Versace?


----------



## Zoke2 (Nov 16, 2007)

try aerotechdesigns


----------



## fulanito (Jul 2, 2010)

that's what i got, the aero tech cargoes. they are pretty decent. only two pockets with velcro, tying cord is confortable. 50 bux.

need getting used to, the first few uses, i was still hurting, but now they're ok.


----------



## BigRuckus (Jun 5, 2010)

Several of the online retailers are having end-of-summer sales right now. There are several choices for 50 bucks or less:
http://www.nashbar.com/bikes/SubCategory_10053_10052_200479_-1_200275_200338
http://www.jensonusa.com/store/sub/225-Shortsbibs+-+Mens.aspx
http://www.performancebike.com/bikes/SubCategory_10052_10551_400067_-1_400000_400020


----------



## Tim-H (Mar 20, 2010)

Just buy a good chamois/spandex short and wear any cargo shorts you want over the top.


----------



## lumber825 (Sep 4, 2009)

+1 for AeroTech. Good quality and price great customer service.

Also try REI.com if you don't have a store near you.


----------



## osmarandsara (Jun 26, 2006)

Tim-H said:


> Just buy a good chamois/spandex short and wear any cargo shorts you want over the top.


+1........

get these:

http://www.rei.com/product/765677?c...ferralID=f9055060-a419-11df-b72b-001b2166c2c5

then some of these to wear over them

http://www.altrec.com/fox-racing/mens-blitz-boardshorts


----------



## rmi (Jan 14, 2010)

+1. Good supplex nylon cargo shorts have a ton of uses beyond biking. I still own a pair I bought on Campmor (on sale) more than 10 years ago. Plus, you can take off your spandex bike shorts and free ball it for the car ride home.

Ryan



Tim-H said:


> Just buy a good chamois/spandex short and wear any cargo shorts you want over the top.


----------



## flashme18 (Jul 13, 2010)

lol rmi.


----------



## upNdown (Jan 12, 2004)

Not sure I'd put pockets on the top of my list. They're good to have to and from the trailhead, but during the ride, I hate the feeling of things bouncing around it my pockets; it all goes in my camelback.


----------



## HSMITH (Aug 11, 2009)

Pearl Izumi makes an excellent liner short for some of their baggy shorts that should sell around $40, one of the best chamois I have ridden yet. Put any light weight short leg shorts you like over it and no worries of being arrested for grape smuggling....


----------



## flashme18 (Jul 13, 2010)

I have my droid phone which tracks my workout via GPS plus my keys and ID etc. I listen to music as well and am always grabbin the phone to switch songs when there is some flat terrain. I need pockets and didn't feel anything moving around as long as the shorts arent ultra baggy..and I wear baggy shorts.


----------



## Tony777 (Jul 19, 2010)

Go to your area sports store (i.e. Dicks, Sports Authority, etc) and buy your shorts there. They have a variaty of sport-cargo shorts for a fair price. I was looking at shorts the other day at a LBS, way too much money....rediculous.


----------



## Chase1996 (Jun 30, 2010)

flashme18 said:


> I have my droid phone which tracks my workout via GPS plus my keys and ID etc. I listen to music as well and am always grabbin the phone to switch songs when there is some flat terrain. I need pockets and didn't feel anything moving around as long as the shorts arent ultra baggy..and I wear baggy shorts.


Not to hijack, but what Droid app are you using?


----------



## zenkem (Dec 18, 2007)

The best deals are always on Chain Love...

http://www.chainlove.com/


----------



## salpic (Jun 15, 2010)

osmarandsara said:


> +1........
> 
> get these:
> 
> http://www.rei.com/product/765677?c...ferralID=f9055060-a419-11df-b72b-001b2166c2c5


+1. I have these and I love them.


----------



## HamfisT (Mar 31, 2010)

I get the Talent 8 panel shorts from Jenson for I think around 18 bucks, and some board shorts from wherever..... cut the mesh out and you have instant baggies!


----------



## Blueliner (Apr 5, 2010)

Try some of the adidas stuff. It is always on sale at the big sports stores or outlets, picked up 1 pair of shorts (chinos?)and two climacool ( 1 long sleeve,1 short sleeve) shirts the other day for well under $100.00 bucks inlc tax. I wear the shorts over my cham.

The climacool stuff works very well for a variety of sports.

Blueliner


----------



## one4teen (Jul 13, 2010)

I bought 2 pair of the hoss ponderosa from treefortbikes. I really like them. could use some vents, but lots of pockets and 39 bucks. good chamois.


----------



## flashme18 (Jul 13, 2010)

Chase1996 said:


> Not to hijack, but what Droid app are you using?


Cardio Trainer. Its an amazing app. It tracks you on a map via GPS, tracks time, tells you mph, and avg mph per entire workout, calories burned. and you can save it and it automatically uploads to a personalized website for you.

I just opened the app.. and it checked it out and it graphs your MPH down to the individual second. So you can see where you were goin up a hill or down!

It even pauses your workout when you stop moving.

and its all free!


----------



## Tim-H (Mar 20, 2010)

I just got my Droid X today. Sounds like an application I'd want to get but I don't think I'll be taking it with me on rides for a while though, I'm too afraid to fall on it and break it.


----------



## flashme18 (Jul 13, 2010)

Pull out the tampon.  Its worth the risk! I don't even have the protection plan for my phone.


----------



## Tim-H (Mar 20, 2010)

Ah come on now, don't want to attract bears. I will eventually, just have to recover from the bruise in my bank account.


----------



## flashme18 (Jul 13, 2010)

Tim-H said:


> Ah come on now, don't want to attract bears. I will eventually, just have to recover from the bruise in my bank account.


haha..had a pleasant surprise today when an update for the 2.2 operating system showed up on my phone..and Flash player will be available finally after a year for the droid on my bday 8/18..new bells and whistles too for the phone features..love a phone that updates itself!


----------



## Tim-H (Mar 20, 2010)

Nice, I heard about that. Hoping to get the 2.2 update for the X toward the end of the month.


----------



## ZDR420 (May 30, 2007)

I got a Lg Ally that I going to use to track me I use SportyPal. Great app. I dont like to keep it in my pocket cuz im afraid ill fall and break it so I have a frame bag. They come in handy for alot of stuff, cellphone, protein bar, wallet.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

These are a good low cost choice. They are comfortable, decently made, lots of pockets. If you're on the fence about what size, go with the larger size as these run a bit on the small side:

http://wheelworld.com/product/hoss-ponderosa-short-3500.htm


----------



## Dr DW (Aug 2, 2010)

rmi said:


> +1. Good supplex nylon cargo shorts have a ton of uses beyond biking. I still own a pair I bought on Campmor (on sale) more than 10 years ago. Plus, you can take off your spandex bike shorts and free ball it for the car ride home.
> 
> Ryan


Free ball. Corner pocket. 

Been on the bike back and forth to work for about a week now and the sit bones are starting to get used to it. Although I imagine if I was going to do a long ride I might like the padding. Although the cargo over spandex seems like it would work fine too. I'll let the boys decide.


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

Is this what you guys are talking about from the Pearl Izumi? I have an outlet store not to far from me and want something that has some padding but don't know if these are the right ones..

http://shop.pearlizumi.com/product.php?mode=view&pc_id=331&product_id=1366616&outlet=


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

The padding thing isn't just about padding. That 'pad' helps to wick away moisture from 'the area' thus going a long way toward preventing the dreaded 'swamp booty' which can be very uncomfortable, especially on long rides.


----------



## Mike Gager (Jul 30, 2010)

i just use regular jean type shorts and they seem fine. ive never tried "bike" shorts so i dont know what the big deal is

as far as padding i replaced my seat with a big cushy cruiser bike saddle. looks funny but i dont get sore so its worth it to me!


----------



## Clones123 (Apr 29, 2010)

Some good ideas in this thread.

I'm always amazed at the number of people who wear baggies though. Maybe half of the people I see on the trail are in bike shorts, the other half in baggies. Personally, I often wear regular shorts for casual riding near home but on the trail I only ever wear spandex/lycra bike shorts. When I'm doing anything even remotely technical on a bike is not the time I want a baggy short hanging-up on my saddle. 

Seriously - what's the point of baggy shorts except modesty? I can't imagine that they're more comfortable or cooler than bike shorts and I often get hangups with regular shorts which is annoying at best, sometimes even dangerous. Just asking - like I said a lot of people prefer baggies.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

Clones123 said:


> Some good ideas in this thread.
> 
> I'm always amazed at the number of people who wear baggies though. Maybe half of the people I see on the trail are in bike shorts, the other half in baggies. Personally, I often wear regular shorts for casual riding near home but on the trail I only ever wear spandex/lycra bike shorts. When I'm doing anything even remotely technical on a bike is not the time I want a baggy short hanging-up on my saddle.
> 
> Seriously - what's the point of baggy shorts except modesty? I can't imagine that they're more comfortable or cooler than bike shorts and I often get hangups with regular shorts which is annoying at best, sometimes even dangerous. Just asking - like I said a lot of people prefer baggies.


I have more issues with regular Lycra bike shorts snagging the nose of the saddle that I have with baggies and I wear baggies probably over 90% of the time. I only wear baggies made for biking, not just regular shorts. I don't 'sag' them, so maybe that helps too.


----------



## rmi (Jan 14, 2010)

Style. And modesty, I suppose. I should probably just "let go" and wear all lycra. Maybe.

Ryan



Clones123 said:


> Some good ideas in this thread.
> 
> I'm always amazed at the number of people who wear baggies though. Maybe half of the people I see on the trail are in bike shorts, the other half in baggies. Personally, I often wear regular shorts for casual riding near home but on the trail I only ever wear spandex/lycra bike shorts. When I'm doing anything even remotely technical on a bike is not the time I want a baggy short hanging-up on my saddle.
> 
> Seriously - what's the point of baggy shorts except modesty? I can't imagine that they're more comfortable or cooler than bike shorts and I often get hangups with regular shorts which is annoying at best, sometimes even dangerous. Just asking - like I said a lot of people prefer baggies.


----------



## osmarandsara (Jun 26, 2006)

Clones123 said:


> Some good ideas in this thread.
> 
> I'm always amazed at the number of people who wear baggies though. Maybe half of the people I see on the trail are in bike shorts, the other half in baggies. Personally, I often wear regular shorts for casual riding near home but on the trail I only ever wear spandex/lycra bike shorts. When I'm doing anything even remotely technical on a bike is not the time I want a baggy short hanging-up on my saddle.
> 
> Seriously - what's the point of baggy shorts except modesty? I can't imagine that they're more comfortable or cooler than bike shorts and I often get hangups with regular shorts which is annoying at best, sometimes even dangerous. Just asking - like I said a lot of people prefer baggies.


If you ride with low-quality baggies or regular shorts, yeah, you will hang them up on your saddle. If you spent some $$$ on a pair of quality baggies, however, you will discover that their longish inseam and the way they are cut around the crotch make hangups impossible.......

I also like the extra protection the baggies provide in the event of a crash.

Look at these for example and check-out the inseam.....way below the knee.....also look at the crotch, they don't sag around your nut-sack.....

http://www.xsportsprotective.com/troy-lee-designs-xc-lite-shorts.html
http://catalog.troyleedesigns.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=1789


----------



## wave180 (May 19, 2010)

My wife bought this for $15: http://insport.com/products.cfm?product_id=358&sub_id=109&main_id=19&is_discount=0


----------

